# Hi! I just joined the forum, looking for fishing friends



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Hi! I'm Shawna. I'm 27 and I live in Navarre. I was hoping to find some cool people to fish with. I used to fish a lot but then I got distracted by jeeps, guns, work.... etc. I'd like to get back into salt water fishing, and maybe learn something about fresh water since I live on a lake.


----------



## Kenton

...


----------



## SteveCal

Jeeps, guns and work??? And likes to fish??? Where were you forty years ago girl??? 

Oh, yeah. Never mind.

I think you came to the right place to find fishing friends. These folks have been quit a help to some folks.


----------



## Chapman5011

Welcome to the forum. 
This is the right place to be lookin for folks that fish.


----------



## TeaSea

Take it from an old guy, it's a big mistake to let work get in the way of fishing Welcome to the forum. Read up on the inshore reports -- lots of 'cool people' post there


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I live on a little man made Lake, I'm hoping to be lazy and fish from the back porch, lol. But I'm all about salt water fishing. And I'm pretty excited to learn more about fresh water.


----------



## Kenton

Did you used to live in Pensacola by chance?


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I did. Briefly.


----------



## BananaTom

Check out FREE Oyster Night, every Wednesday Night, Pensacola Beach, Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Hampton Inn, under forums bashs, and come check us out.

And if you do not like oysters, no problem.

BT


----------



## Chris V

Welcome to the forum. 

Don't listen to anything on here. They're all liars....except me


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Oh, I don't like oysters. =/

And I have jeep club this Wednesday, butttt that may be a good place to host future jeep club meetings....

Jeepers & fishers go hand in hand right?


----------



## jack2

BananaTom said:


> Check out FREE Oyster Night, every Wednesday Night, Pensacola Beach, Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Hampton Inn, under forums bashs, and come check us out.
> 
> And if you do not like oysters, no problem.
> 
> BT


hey, tom,
oysters tomorrow night?
hope i can make it to meet shawna.

jack


----------



## Jason

Welcome aboard, and you already learned a valuable 1st lesson.....most folks on here LOVE pics!!!! You'll find lots of folks on here that'll fit the bill!!!


----------



## BananaTom

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> Oh, I don't like oysters. =/



Watch for the posts about Stephanie aka AquaHuntress bringing the grill.
When she does, we all bring something for the grill and cook out pool side.

P-Beach Pier Fisherman even bring some fresh fish just caught to add to the stock pile of food. Leo cooks, and everyone eats.

We are trying to get a regular rhythm to Grill Night, like once a month. But it is not written in stone yet.

We did agree last Wednesday to start posting grill night the day before, so we have time to marinate. Verses knowing Wednesday around 11 am.

BT


----------



## BananaTom

jack2 said:


> hey, tom,
> oysters tomorrow night?
> hope i can make it to meet shawna.
> 
> jack


Jack, Oysters is every Wed, no matter what, unless the weather is just sooo bad, Gilligan's can not open.

There will be NO grill this Wed.


----------



## BananaTom

Jason said:


> ....most folks on here LOVE pics!!!! !


Yeppers

View attachment 485058


----------



## BananaTom

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> Jeepers & fishers go hand in hand right?


Yep,

"Diva Diver" aka Renee' drives a Red one, with her forum name on the spare tire.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

OMG Awesome! I like this forum already!


----------



## KingMe!!!

Welcome to the forum. Anybody know the size limit of your mailbox on here? Good first post by the way.


----------



## Jason

BananaTom said:


> Yeppers
> 
> View attachment 485058


Man that pic brings a tear to my eye Tom.... RIP my ole hat! I just bought a new Resistol the other day and am ready fer the new season!!!!!!!!!!:yes::thumbup:


----------



## 69Viking

Wow, that's a forum entrance if I ever seen a good one! I doubt you'll find any trouble getting help from the crew around here! If you live on a lake get some Matrix Shad & Golden Eye jig heads and see what you catch. You can always go live bait with a bobber too to see what's in there!


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Lol... I wasn't trying to make waves! (Pun intended) lol. 

But I'm glad everyone on here has been so friendly. It can be hard to make friends as an adult especially when you're a "guys gal" like I am. Guys don't take me seriously in a "mans world" and women typically hate me from "hello". 

Thanks for the advice on the lake fishing. We have ducks, so I assume there's fish....?


----------



## BananaTom

Here is how it can be done, with friends on the forum. Click the two links below. The second link, has an link within that takes you to Youtube.

There are many avenues here for you to over come this:

*"It can be hard to make friends as an adult especially when you're a "guys gal" like I am. Guys don't take me seriously in a "mans world" and women typically hate me from "hello"."
*

*http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f41/south-louisiana-happy-jack-two-days-red-fish-432154


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/team-tuna-town-must-watch-video-119137*


----------



## Fishhound

Warning... be careful who you take drinks from.


----------



## Snagged Line

Fishhound said:


> Warning... be careful who you take drinks from.



Pm sent...


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## Trble Make-rr

Welcome. Jason, to bad you didn't lose that shirt.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I haven't gotten any PMs....


----------



## MrFish

That's because you can't right now.


----------



## JD7.62

Jeeps, guns AND fishing?! Hey I do all three too...well I just sold my jeep.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

WHY I EARTH WOULD YOU SELL YOUR JEEP?

Oh wait, you're buying a new jeep aren't you?


----------



## jack2

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I haven't gotten any PMs....


"you've had me from hello!"

jack


----------



## Jason

Trble Make-rr said:


> Welcome. Jason, to bad you didn't lose that shirt.


Just 1 of many, so if I loose 1 I always got a spare brother!!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## RedLeg

Welcome to the forum...if you're serious about fishing offshore, this is the place to learn. You've already generated interest in folks trying to help you out. I wonder if it has anything to do with your pic? Lol :thumbup:


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Well.... A pretty smile will get you far in life...


----------



## Try'n Hard

Pff needs a new logo and that pic of Jason with the hat would be perfect if it just showed a little toe!
And I would welcome you to the forum but my wife says I can't be on here if it's gonna be like Facebook so....


----------



## JD7.62

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> WHY I EARTH WOULD YOU SELL YOUR JEEP?
> 
> Oh wait, you're buying a new jeep aren't you?


No, I had to get a truck to tow a boat. There will be a CJ-5 in my future.


----------



## H2OMARK

Jason said:


> Man that pic brings a tear to my eye :yes::thumbup:


Same here Jason, only I'm afraid it was for a different reason....:whistling:


----------



## Jason

H2OMARK said:


> Same here Jason, only I'm afraid it was for a different reason....:whistling:


hahaha, I hear ya brother!:yes:


----------



## nathar

That's a fake poster. That's a teenager, not a 27 year old woman. Probably some fat, hairy 30 year old man living in his mom's basement having a laugh. Do you really think a gal that smokin' hot would hang around us!?!?! Come on!

You guys really fell all over yourselves stampeding to the "reply" icon. I'm not as excited. Even when I was 25, fit, and full of self-confidence, a girl that hot wouldn't even have talked to me, much less gone fishing with me.

But assuming the hottie is real, and she really does fish and drive a jeep--basically an ideal companion for younger versions of ourselves--let me say this:

Welcome. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nathar

Oh, and I forgot "loves guns."


----------



## 69Viking

nathar said:


> That's a fake poster. That's a teenager, not a 27 year old woman. Probably some fat, hairy 30 year old man living in his mom's basement having a laugh. Do you really think a gal that smokin' hot would hang around us!?!?! Come on!
> 
> You guys really fell all over yourselves stampeding to the "reply" icon. I'm not as excited. Even when I was 25, fit, and full of self-confidence, a girl that hot wouldn't even have talked to me, much less gone fishing with me.
> 
> But assuming the hottie is real, and she really does fish and drive a jeep--basically an ideal companion for younger versions of ourselves--let me say this:
> 
> Welcome. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I guess you've never seen or met Aqua Huntress here on the forum among others, girls like to fish too!


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I'm pretty offended that someone would call me fake. Kinda hurts my feelings. I really like the "Gulf Coast gun forum" and I thought I'd like this forum too... This seems to always be my problem, women don't like me, and men don't take me seriously. Feel free to look me up on fb... I'm a real local girl. =(


----------



## BananaTom

nathar said:


> That's a fake poster.


That is what everyone said about Aqua Huntress aka Stephanie 6 years ago.

Last year it was also said about MarlaVous aka Marla

Look at the fun they have had ever since they showed up in person and proved they were real.


----------



## Try'n Hard

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I'm pretty offended that someone would call me fake. Kinda hurts my feelings. I really like the "Gulf Coast gun forum" and I thought I'd like this forum too... This seems to always be my problem, women don't like me, and men don't take me seriously. Feel free to look me up on fb... I'm a real local girl. =(



It's Stanley


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Who's Stanley?

Is that am admin I can talk to, this is getting offensive.


----------



## BananaTom

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I'm pretty offended that someone would call me fake. Kinda hurts my feelings.


Do not let a hater get you down. 

This might be the type of guy that lets his wife make wine for him, he might be able to cook to crawfish once a year and it turns okay, and he might even have found a pearl in an oyster just once.

Keep in mind, the are over 12,000 members. Therefore, we do have all kinds here.

And many may have a spousal unit that does not leave the inside of the house, except to go to Walmart.

Therefore; they do not have the ability to wrap their minds around a girl / female / lady, that loves to fish, hunt, shoot guns, dive, owns boats or simply loves to go boating, ride motorcycles, drive antique puck up truck and jeeps.

So when they run across one, they say no way, no how, has to be fake.

Come talk to Stephanie some Wednesday at Oysters, she loves telling her PFF nightmares, until she showed up and out fished many. Hahahaha


----------



## MrFish

Might not be the place for you. This thread has gotten nowhere near offensive. Unless.....you don't fish the pier, do you?


----------



## BananaTom

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> Who's Stanley?
> 
> Is that am admin I can talk to, this is getting offensive.


Stanley is one that was banned years ago, and keep coming back under different names, until he is found out and banned again.

Just pass by someday, and take a pic with one us, and then we will post it up their ..........

Do not let them get you down.


----------



## MikeG

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> Who's Stanley?
> 
> Is that am admin I can talk to, this is getting offensive.


If that offends you, then you should quit now.


----------



## Mac1528

Hang in there SJG! If this turns out like Tom said....you'll be ok. You should know all men are .....well you know. So when the count gets somewhere around 100-120 things will settle down. Its just a little frenzy right now. Ohh! Welcome to the forum. You almost got me!


----------



## BananaTom

Here, read this fun thread:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/future-ms-right-some-lucky-pff-member-371938


----------



## Mac1528

Yea! That was a winner Tom!!


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I suppose it us what it is. 

I have a thick skin, I can hang with the boys, no problem. I just wasn't expecting to be called fake right off the bat. 

Actually, about a year ago someone posted about me on here (I have no idea who). I got my jeep stuck in the woods in Navarre, and someone shared it on here to try to get me help. Would I know that if I were fake? 

I guess I'm just annoyed. I was really hoping to find some cool new guy friends to fish with. Not be hatred on from jump street. 

Like I said you're welcome to look me up on fb. "Shawna Deese" I also run "NW Florida jeepers" page on fb.


----------



## BananaTom

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I just wasn't expecting to be called fake right off the bat.


Keep in mind we have had many many many fakes come on here in the past and cause problems.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I'm not causing problems though... 

I just want to get back into fishing for my son. He's 6 and since we live on a lake he's been wanting to fish again.


----------



## BananaTom

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I'm not causing problems though...


No one said you are......



Awesome, 6 year old?

Bummer, The Free Kids Fishing Clinic was last weekend.

I was blessed to be able to give away 850 Free Fishing poles to kids at the Kids Fishing Clinic last weekend.


----------



## Splittine

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I'm not causing problems though...
> 
> I just want to get back into fishing for my son. He's 6 and since we live on a lake he's been wanting to fish again.



I'll take yall fishing. Wanna grab a couple drinks and we can work out a game plan?


----------



## jspooney

well, here is my advice. Take it or leave it, your choice completely. Don't try so hard to fit in with the "guys" and don't flirt. Now, it is debateable whether or not either of these things can be said of your post so far. Regardless, you cannot expect for the majority of guys to take you seriously if you say much more than "new girl in town would like to go fishing." Personally, I could misconstrue some of your responses as "flirty" and therefore not engage you seriously. First, because I am happily married and two, because the internet is full of weirdo's and I try to stay away from anything "fishy." Bottom line...just fit in for a while and get to know people and I assure you we'll become a part of your family and will be there when you need us. I've seen it a hundred times. Strangers to family because of a forum. Enjoy the ride. As for Maria...can you really expect any other response than what she got when you place a Craigslist add like that? It was definitely trying too hard AND flirty. Peace.


----------



## nathar

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I'm pretty offended that someone would call me fake. Kinda hurts my feelings. I really like the "Gulf Coast gun forum" and I thought I'd like this forum too... This seems to always be my problem, women don't like me, and men don't take me seriously. Feel free to look me up on fb... I'm a real local girl. =(


Come on now, you know I was just kidding around. I used some self-deprecating humor, and gave a lot of crap--in fun--to a bunch of other guys. Plus, I also complimented you a time or too.

Thicken that skin, gal.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I guess you could misconstrue my post as "flirty" But you'd be wrong. I'm married too! This place is a joke, I just came here to get advice on some good fishing spots and learn how to fresh water fish. But I've just been judged for introducing myself. I can't believe how I've been attacked, just for saying "hi"... Wow.


----------



## jspooney

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I guess you could misconstrue my post as "flirty" But you'd be wrong. I'm married too! This place is a joke, I just came here to get advice on some good fishing spots and learn how to fresh water fish. But I've just been judged for introducing myself. I can't believe how I've been attacked, just for saying "hi"... Wow.


No dear, you haven't even come close to being attacked. Maybe this isn't the place for you after all. They were easy on you. VERY EASY. But...if you defend yourself too much more, I can promise you will see the true PFF response. In the words of someone somewhere...suck it up buttercup.


----------



## Splittine

Haha Bye.


----------



## sealark

Hell of a time to post UR married. 60 posts and you got all these young guys drooling. But now the truth is out welcome aboard. Ill bet there are plenty of experianced fishermen and women on here that will be glad to help.


----------



## nathar

sealark said:


> Hell of a time to post UR married. 60 posts and you got all these young guys drooling. But now the truth is out welcome aboard. Ill bet there are plenty of experianced fishermen and women on here that will be glad to help.


Yeah, I was thinking how inappropriate it was. I'm sure my wife wouldn't mind if I joined a predominately female forum, posted a picture of myself (chiseled chin, awesome hair, soul-piercing eyes, man-boobs...), and asked for a buddy.


----------



## Wharf Rat

You married a guy that doesn't know how to fish???


----------



## AndyS

Shawna, all I can say is if you are _"offended"_ by what's been said in this thread thus far .... all I can say is ya might wanna stay out of the "_Politics_" section and maybe the "_Pier Fishing_" & "_Jokes_" section too! Jus' sayin!

(Oh, and welcome to the PFF!  )


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Wow. It's amazing what you can find on the internet. Just enter the first name on FB and follow the trail.


----------



## baldona523

This thread can be described in one term related to the forum: catfished...


----------



## jcoss15

It's yobenny...


----------



## jspooney

jcoss15 said:


> It's yobenny...


 i sure miss that stud!


----------



## jspooney

Sea-r-cy said:


> Wow. It's amazing what you can find on the internet. Just enter the first name on FB and follow the trail.


 oh come on. Give us more than that. Don't make us work for it. I've been busy researching "due process"


----------



## kanaka

Geez Jeff, she posted it for you. 

Oh, and welcome to the forum Shawna, lotsa testosterone flying round right now.


----------



## Mac1528

jspooney said:


> oh come on. Give us more than that. Don't make us work for it. I've been busy researching "due process"


Bahahahaaa!!!


----------



## fishnhuntguy

Hello, Welcome to the forum. This is a great place to learn fishing and meet people. You will learn more by asking specific questions. First determine what type of saltwater you want to do. There is a lot to be learned just by going to the pier and watching people. Once you decide what you want to do whether surf, pier, boat, reef, blue water ect. you will be able to ask more specific questions to hone in on your craft. I have done this over the past few years on this site and got a lot of good info. Good luck, don't be shy and ask questions.


----------



## AndyS

I'd offer to help a gal out. I surf fish, shark fish, kayak fish, bay fish, flats fish, freshwater, inshore, and a little ways offshore. _(I've even been known to sit up on my boat on the trailer in the yard and drink beer with a line out in the grass)_ 

Unfortunately I seem to be not very good at _any_ of it .... and I'm _very_ married so there could be a problem there as well!!


----------



## jspooney

kanaka said:


> Geez Jeff, she posted it for you. Oh, and welcome to the forum Shawna, lotsa testosterone flying round right now.


 I must have missed it. I'll go back and retrace my steps. I wasn't trying to be mean to the girl. I was trying to help her understand why the posts were as they were. I honestly thought she was a single mom with a kid looking for a guy to help her fish and....maybe something could come of it. Seemed like she was playing the "I'm a hot chick who likes the outdoors" card. No disrespect intended on my part. Sorry if it came across that way.


----------



## nathar

I say got-damned!!! The girl is real! Come back, please! 

http://scontent-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hp...=a67211e641249087973b37648cf616de&oe=55A0D55C

https://scontent-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=0057bb7f89a4e287785081edba8350e0&oe=55E4BF23


----------



## MikeG

She's got pics on the NW Florida Jeepers FB page. She's a real person


----------



## Try'n Hard

You guys need to be careful where you step. It may seem legit but what does your common sense tell you? Remember the words of our hairy footed friend;
"I know what you would say, and it would seem like wisdom except for the warning in my heart"
Frodo


----------



## Yakavelli

How does one claim to be "thick-skinned" AND get so offended at the rather mild comments that have been made? "Thick-skinned" means the erroneous garbage out of others' mouths doesn't get you all worked up and wanting to complain to admin and all.

This is literally the FIRST time I've seen someone introduce his/her self in the manner you did. 

"Hey, here's my likes. Here's a hot pic. I wanna meet some guys to fish with."

It really feels like a singles profile on okcupid or something. Can't you see that? Then you mention being married pages later? It's just odd. I don't blame anyone for mentioning this smelled a lil fishy (I like puns too lol).

I didn't see a bit of rudeness before you started complaining about rudeness...just sayin.

For future reference....if you're gonna introduce yourself on a FISHING FORUM with the intent of wanting to learn about fishing...don't include a hot pic. Just ask some fishing questions...if you encounter people you'd like to fish with, then let them be surprised in person at how pretty and awesome you are.


----------



## Blake R.

Very well said yakavelli, that's what I do.


That may also explain my lack of fishing friends...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fin-icky

Been reading this forum for a while now and this is probably the most "welcome" I've seen. Usually it's "use the search function" or "welcome". Now, it looks like a dating site....

I bet your inbox is filling up..... welcome


----------



## dustyflair

Hey...Married or NOT I will volunteer to take you fishing and teach you anything about fishing that I know...


----------



## lastcast

What's an "in box"?


----------



## dustyflair

nathar said:


> That's a fake poster. That's a teenager, not a 27 year old woman. Probably some fat, hairy 30 year old man living in his mom's basement having a laugh. Do you really think a gal that smokin' hot would hang around us!?!?! Come on!
> 
> You guys really fell all over yourselves stampeding to the "reply" icon. I'm not as excited. Even when I was 25, fit, and full of self-confidence, a girl that hot wouldn't even have talked to me, much less gone fishing with me.
> 
> But assuming the hottie is real, and she really does fish and drive a jeep--basically an ideal companion for younger versions of ourselves--let me say this:
> 
> Welcome. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


HAVE YOU SEEN AQUA HUNTRESS??!!! SHe will make your frign jaw fall to the ground son...


----------



## Fin-icky

Hey guys! I'm new to the forum!


----------



## Splittine

dustyflair said:


> HAVE YOU SEEN AQUA HUNTRESS??!!! SHe will make your frign jaw fall to the ground son...


No shit. This chick couldn't stand in the same room as Aqua Huntress.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

This Aqua Huntress sounds like a hottie. Cool!

Sorry I introduced myself with a picture of... Myself... But that's how we typically do it on jeep forums, so I didn't know any better. 

I did not mention my marital status because I didn't think it was relevant. I am married, and separated, currently dating someone if you all must know. I find it hard to make friends because honestly, I'm kind of a bitch. So, typically guys are easier to get along with, and frankly are more fun than girls. 

I used to pier fish on the regular, then life got in the way. Now my son is asking when we can go fishing.... So I just wanted some advice on how to catch fish in this Damn lake behind my house. . . 

I can't help the way I look.....sorry-not-sorry. I also model and work at sammys... If I wanted to post a provocative picture, I could've. But I just posted a picture off my fb.


----------



## Mac1528

Your up awful early. Good morning to ya! Like I said before...hang in there, you'll be OK. Things will settle down.


----------



## Jet fishin

Welcome to pff

Maybe this would be a fun way to start

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...E2nu5cxNSLZ0lpJnQ&sig2=gd3wPSJ5IXuP1xRWm6dpVQ


----------



## 69Viking

Jet fishin said:


> Welcome to pff
> 
> Maybe this would be a fun way to start
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...E2nu5cxNSLZ0lpJnQ&sig2=gd3wPSJ5IXuP1xRWm6dpVQ


 We do this on our pond up at the hunting camp, neat way to fish for sure! Soon as the jug starts moving erratically you know you have a fish. Just need a boat, kayak or canoe to go get it! We make our own kits using empty milk jugs!


----------



## nathar

Shawna, if there ever was a type of fishing I didn't suck at, it was freshwater fishing (I haven't had much luck fishing the bay or sound). My stepdad and I used to troll down the Black River, off the St. Johns's River in NE Florida. We'd uses flyrods with a 6' mono-filament leader, no sinker, and a hook with a cricket. We didn't whip it like you see people trout fishing doing. We rolled a loop of line on top of the water. Anyway, with crickets, we used to tear up the bream, which is a delicious fish as you probably know. We fished the lily pads along the banks.

You can use an easy to cast Zebco, put a cork on so you've got about 3' of depth (really depends on water depth though), a small lead sinker, small hook, and use crickets or worms. You can try a chicken livers or blood bait and fish the bottom (no cork, larger sinker). Freshwater catfish is really good too.

When my kids were young, I thought about taking them to one of those catfish ponds you see advertised on billboards along Hwy 29 between Cantonment and Century. My experienced with stocked ponds is that there will be no boredom for either of you. Nothing makes a youngun' get disinterested in fishing than lack of success.

Oh, and I forgot the simplest way of all: long cane pole with cork, sinker, and hook. Very effective in tight areas where casting might wind up in a tree or bush.

Good luck.


----------



## sealark

See this post is back on track.


----------



## 69Viking

Nathar kudos to you, that is the best post on this thread by far! My grandpa, grandma and I used to limit out on bream (sunfish) up North in MN when I was growing up. All we ever used was a long cane pole, cork, sinker and small hook baited with worms or of all things a kernel of corn form the can!


----------



## Yakavelli

Fin-icky said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to the forum!


Hey there! How YOU doin? Come here often? Let's go fishing. I'll let you use my rod if you show me your secret honeyhole....


----------



## TeaSea

yep, on track:whistling:


----------



## Kenton

...


----------



## Wharf Rat

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> This Aqua Huntress sounds like a hottie. Cool!
> 
> Sorry I introduced myself with a picture of... Myself... But that's how we typically do it on jeep forums, so I didn't know any better.
> 
> I did not mention my marital status because I didn't think it was relevant. I am married, and separated, currently dating someone if you all must know. I find it hard to make friends because honestly, I'm kind of a bitch. So, typically guys are easier to get along with, and frankly are more fun than girls.
> 
> I used to pier fish on the regular, then life got in the way. Now my son is asking when we can go fishing.... So I just wanted some advice on how to catch fish in this Damn lake behind my house. . .
> 
> I can't help the way I look.....sorry-not-sorry. I also model and work at sammys... If I wanted to post a provocative picture, I could've. But I just posted a picture off my fb.


So, you're married but dating a guy that can't fish, got it.


----------



## Wharf Rat

Kenton said:


> Are you married or not? This poster just seems off to me. Not saying you are fake, but I'm saying, like others, that this is the weirdest post I've seen in a while. And I've been a member since 2007. The girls on here are normally very reserved in their posts, and do not want all the spot light. This seems like a 16 year old's grab at attention. Sorry if I sound like a hater,but come on....Im a horn dog, but not one that is fooled easily!


Kenton - news flash, she's a stripper...she's always trying to grab attention!!


----------



## Kenton

...


----------



## Kenton




----------



## Splittine

PFF gold in the making.


----------



## submariner

Basic answer to fishing your lake

Do you know how deep it is and what type of fish are in it. If not and there are other houses on the lake, ask someone fishing it . If it is a retention pond, there are no fish or small fish only.

Wait until the wind is blowing away from shore, put out a line with a cork (or other floater) and let it slowly drift from shore out into the lake. Have the bait about 4 - 5 feet below the cork. Keep in mind that fish like structure, trees/bushes in the water, rocks and such.

If you think there are bass in the lake, use a plastic worm ( scented) on a lite weight and cast from shore pull in slowly. from my limited experience , children will not have much patience and will want to catch something quickly, best to go to one of the paid to fish pond to start.


----------



## jspooney

17 and locked


----------



## 69Viking

Wow, way to make her feel welcome with the attacks boys. So she has an outgoing personality and because of these you guys have to be dicks? Geez, grow up boys.


----------



## Kenton

...


----------



## MikeH

So let me get this straight.....there's a hot, stripper that likes guns and jeeps and wants people to go fishing with her andddddddd people don't want her here!?!? Hot strippers with dirty pictures aren't welcome here? I'm amazed. You would think yalls wives high jacked yalls account....


----------



## Try'n Hard

This thread is making me itch


----------



## 69Viking

Kenton said:


> Aw come on Viking. Its not being a dick, just calling like i see it. I'm a nice guy for the most part. I just hate seeing fake people lead on people i see as internet friends. Id say the same thing if we were in the bar bud.


 Well she's doing a hell of a fake job. She has a Facebook account and runs a Facebook Jeep page, not hard to figure out she's not fake. 

Shawna if you're on the Gulf Coast Gun Forum send me a PM there, I'm Viking1204 there and I'll tell you about another good fishing forum where they might treat you better.


----------



## MikeG

Dang!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Why everybody so mean?? 

Shawna if you want me to come to Baldwin County, you and your son are welcome to fish with me.


----------



## 192

......


----------



## BananaTom

View attachment 486513


----------



## Kenton

My meany face posts were retracted....


----------



## jack2

BananaTom said:


> View attachment 486513


thanks for bringing in some more popcorn, tom.

i am really into this drama and want to read the "climax" of this tale.
i get up every morning to see what's new.
best thread i've read in years.

hey, matt, i'm thinking about the same as you but i'm still
real anxious to see the results of this soap opera.:whistling:

jack


----------



## WW2

Go to Wal-mart. Get the kid a small Zebco 202. 4 pound test. Small gold hooks. Can of corn. Put 1 2 or 3 pieces of corn on the hook and cast in that little lake/pond. Wait.


----------



## WW2

If you want to go to the pier to get going on some fish, you can do the same as above but instead of corn use shrimp. Hard tail are a blast.


----------



## WW2

While the child is catching the hard tail. You can have a larger rig. Spinning reel with 10 to 15 pound test with a 3 to 6 foot leader of 25 to 50 pound leader with a swivel and a gotcha tied on the end. As you are reeling in the gotcha do quick snatches of the rod to make it move side to side. Be careful as you get close to the pier reeling in as the gotcha will fly up out of the water and try to take your head off or give you a whole new piercing.


----------



## WW2

Also, if you go to the pier you will usually see a bunch of Asians fishing around the middle of the pier. They are usually very helpful and they are VERY good at catching hardtails and spanish and if you're not a pansy fish snob they will tell you how to make some seriously badass dip from those hardtails.


----------



## Try'n Hard

"Hard tails" are a fish species


----------



## Try'n Hard

So are "spanish". They are a mackeral


----------



## Fin-icky

Yakavelli said:


> Hey there! How YOU doin? Come here often? Let's go fishing. I'll let you use my rod if you show me your secret honeyhole....


My secret honeyhole is really fishy and you are more than welcome to bring your rod by and catch a lil somethin :whistling:


----------



## welldoya

Why do I keep going to Craig's List even though I'm typing in Pensacola Fishing Forum ?


----------



## Telum Pisces

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I suppose it us what it is.
> 
> I have a thick skin, I can hang with the boys, no problem. I just wasn't expecting to be called fake right off the bat.
> 
> Actually, about a year ago someone posted about me on here (I have no idea who). I got my jeep stuck in the woods in Navarre, and someone shared it on here to try to get me help. Would I know that if I were fake?
> 
> I guess I'm just annoyed. I was really hoping to find some cool new guy friends to fish with. Not be hatred on from jump street.
> 
> Like I said you're welcome to look me up on fb. "Shawna Deese" I also run "NW Florida jeepers" page on fb.


That was me sharing your fb post from the concerned citizens of Navarre page if I remember right. You were stuck with your son right? Welcome. Don't let the crazy young kids on here run you off.


----------



## dustyflair

ALright....I hate to do this but I volunteer to go by Sammy's and meet her and any of her co-workers who want to talk fishing...Will report my findings ASAP. Are camera phone's allowed in Sammy's?


----------



## Try'n Hard

dustyflair said:


> ALright....I hate to do this but I volunteer to go by Sammy's and meet her and any of her co-workers who want to talk fishing...Will report my findings ASAP. Are camera phone's allowed in Sammy's?



Thanks for takin one for the team!


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Yes! That was me that was stuck with my son out in Navarre! Thank you for sharing. Over 30 trucks showed up to pull me out!


----------



## dustyflair

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> Yes! That was me that was stuck with my son out in Navarre! Thank you for sharing. Over 30 trucks showed up to pull me out!


Over THIRTY? Shoot, sounds like them guys could of pulled out a TANK!!!!


----------



## RedLeg

Might have to make a trip to Sammys soon...for research purposes lol jk


----------



## dustyflair

redleg said:


> might have to make a trip to sammys soon...for research purposes lol jk


signup list to follow...lets pick a day and time!!!
1. Dustyflair
2. Redleg
3. Kenton
4. Mike H


----------



## Kenton

Might as well put me on that list. I dont mind being proven wrong in the name of research.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Alright if that's what you guys want to do... Ask for Robyn. ;-)


----------



## Kenton

Do you dance or work cocktail?


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I'm a dancer. Though, "reeling" you all into my place of business was not my original intention, I have nothing to hide. 

A big thank you to the guys who actually gave me some fishing advice, can he really catch fish with corn or are you f-ing with me?


----------



## MikeH

Mods please move to forum bash and get together section.... Sammy's it is. Just need a date and time.


----------



## lettheairout

Corn catches fish just fine. Use the kernel not the cobb

somewhere in a tree


----------



## lettheairout

Fin-icky said:


> My secret honeyhole is really fishy and you are more than welcome to bring your rod by and catch a lil somethin :whistling:


Lotta crabs in that hole there 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## jack2

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I suppose it us what it is.
> 
> I have a thick skin, I can hang with the boys, no problem. I just wasn't expecting to be called fake right off the bat.
> 
> Actually, about a year ago someone posted about me on here (I have no idea who). I got my jeep stuck in the woods in Navarre, and someone shared it on here to try to get me help. Would I know that if I were fake?
> 
> I guess I'm just annoyed. I was really hoping to find some cool new guy friends to fish with. Not be hatred on from jump street.
> 
> Like I said you're welcome to look me up on fb. "Shawna Deese" I also run "NW Florida jeepers" page on fb.


the shawna deese, ceo of "hand me down moms", phone 850.225.----?
wow....

jack


----------



## 192

lettheairout said:


> Lotta crabs in that hole there
> 
> somewhere in a tree


That honey hole is so damn dry the crabs carry canteens!


----------



## CootCommander

View attachment 486865


----------



## jack2

this girl is for real. just saw a pic of her and two other girls on hand-me-down-moms facebook page. can't argue with a pic.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## BananaTom

jack2 said:


> this girl is for real.


Jack, the PFF has had several volunteers that will investigate this subject, in person, not on the net.

They are as follows:


1. Dustyflair
2. Redleg
3. Kenton
4. Mike H


----------



## RedLeg

I'm calling to vote on this thread as the most exciting convo so far in 2015 :thumbup: The OP is certainly an entertainer!!!


----------



## Fin-icky

grouper22 said:


> That honey hole is so damn dry the crabs carry canteens!


dry from being overused and too many rods at once.. need regulations in place, like only one rod at a time


----------



## dustyflair

Shawna...Robyn...Whatever your name is...what's your work schedule?


----------



## jack2

BananaTom said:


> Jack, the PFF has had several volunteers that will investigate this subject, in person, not on the net.
> 
> They are as follows:
> 
> 
> 1. Dustyflair
> 2. Redleg
> 3. Kenton
> 4. Mike H


i work "undercover", tom.

jack


----------



## jspooney

oh my gosh...I CANNOT STOP LAUGHING. This has turned from train wreck to funniest thread of the year in 2 short pages. I amend my initial guestamate to 24 pages and no lock. Then it will be revived for another 4 pages after several months.


----------



## jack2

jspooney said:


> oh my gosh...I CANNOT STOP LAUGHING. This has turned from train wreck to funniest thread of the year in 2 short pages. I amend my initial guestamate to 24 pages and no lock. Then it will be revived for another 4 pages after several months.


it's killing me too, jeff.

jack


----------



## dustyflair

BananaTom said:


> Jack, the PFF has had several volunteers that will investigate this subject, in person, not on the net.
> 
> They are as follows:
> 
> 
> 1. Dustyflair
> 2. Redleg
> 3. Kenton
> 4. Mike H



TOM you can come too...We can do it on a Wed and you can tell the better half you are going to the pff forum meetup like you normally do...


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I typically only work weekends. And yes, I started the non-profit hand me down mom's. I wear many hats!


----------



## jack2

i'm going to get me one of those hand-me-down-moms so i won't have to go to sammy's:thumbup:

jack


----------



## dustyflair

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I typically only work weekends. And yes, I started the non-profit hand me down mom's. I wear many hats!


That's great...Several of us can come (no pun intended) by and put eyeballs on the situation...I'm like them fellers from Missouri...You gotta show me...


----------



## 192

dustyflair said:


> TOM you can come too...We can do it on a Wed and you can tell the better half you are going to the pff forum meetup like you normally do...


Do they have oysters at Sammy's?


----------



## dustyflair

grouper22 said:


> Do they have oysters at Sammy's?


Ummmmmmm...I think I will leave that one alone...


----------



## 192

dustyflair said:


> Ummmmmmm...I think I will leave that one alone...


How can such an honest question be riddled with filth?:thumbsup:


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

.... No..... 
Lol


----------



## Splittine

grouper22 said:


> Do they have oysters at Sammy's?


Yeah but not the kind you want to slurp on.


----------



## jack2

Fin-icky said:


> dry from being overused and too many rods at once.. need regulations in place, like only one rod at a time


i should have thought of that before i married my x-wife the second time.

jack


----------



## BuckWild

Dont try the oysters. You're gonna havta eat your way outta there if you do.


----------



## nathar

Those strip club dancers will swear that you're special, that you're fun, that you're witty, that you're handsome. They'll get you to buy a dozen bottles of $75 Fred's Vineyards cheap champagne on your stepdad's credit card, then when the lights come on, they'll vanish... I heard that. No real world experience.:whistling:

So I'll pass on the stip club scene.

Yes, I used to be young and stupid.


----------



## RedLeg

Everyone knows that sammy's is known for their clams...not oysters. The pink snapper isn't bad either.


----------



## JoeZ

I'm really surprised more women aren't flocking to this site given the high level of responses on this thread.


----------



## FenderBender

JoeZ said:


> I'm really surprised more women aren't flocking to this site given the high level of responses on this thread.



Have you been to a get together? Not exactly a group of chip n dales here haha


----------



## fishn4real

JoeZ said:


> I'm really surprised more women aren't flocking to this site given the high level of responses on this thread.


I can't imagine any self-respecting woman coming onto this site because of all the trash talk. jmo

There used to be several fisherladies that would regularly post on this site. Haven't seen any, with one or two exceptions, in long time.


----------



## JoeZ

fishn4real said:


> I can't imagine any self-respecting woman coming onto this site because of all the trash talk. jmo
> 
> There used to be several fisherladies that would regularly post on this site. Haven't seen any, with one or two exceptions, in long time.


Exactly.


----------



## Garbo

My normal response would have been Dang..........But




Damn.


----------



## 192

This weather brings out the best. But heck, at least I caught fish today.


----------



## fishn4real

grouper22 said:


> This weather brings out the best. But heck, at least I caught fish today.


Glad you caught fish. But, betcha Shawna hooked more PFF fishermen. lol:yes:


----------



## Reel Justice

*First post*

My first post got two comments and neither of them said hi or welcome. LOL


----------



## Fin-icky

Reel Justice said:


> My first post got two comments and neither of them said hi or welcome. LOL


Are you a female entertainer with cleavage in your first post?


----------



## Reel Justice

Fin-icky said:


> Are you a female entertainer with cleavage in your first post?


No but there was a pic of my rod in it. rofl


----------



## ALtoAK

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## ALtoAK

grouper22 said:


> Do they have oysters at Sammy's?


By far the best comment on this thread. I literally wept.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Kinda reminds me of the thread of the used car lot girl, that one was a flash in the pan.


----------



## Mac1528

Bigdaddy's said:


> Kinda reminds me of the thread of the used car lot girl, that one was a flash in the pan.


Ohhh yea!! That one happened about the same time as Marla. Maybe a little before.


----------



## Wharf Rat

JoeZ said:


> I'm really surprised more women aren't flocking to this site given the high level of responses on this thread.


Quite ironic coming from a smartass extraordinaire. Oh, and could you clarify exactly what you mean by "Your mom's a Grand Slam" underneath your username? My mom got on the forum, saw that and was asking me, she seemed offended.

Thanks.


----------



## JoeZ

Extraordinaire? Smart ass? 

I've perfected that science and can give lessons. I hold a Phd in that shit. 

There's a difference between my elegant smart assery - and sometimes brute force honest assessment - and sorry juvenile humor and fawning over anything with a uterus. 

As for "Your mom's a grand slam," it's like, you know, pancakes, eggs, bacon. Tell her I said hey, Hal.


----------



## Wharf Rat

JoeZ said:


> Extraordinaire? Smart ass?
> 
> I've perfected that science and can give lessons. I hold a Phd in that shit.
> 
> There's a difference between my elegant smart assery - and sometimes brute force honest assessment - and sorry juvenile humor and fawning over anything with a uterus.
> 
> As for "Your mom's a grand slam," it's like, you know, pancakes, eggs, bacon. Tell her I said hey, Hal.


Your humor is awesome(even mom jokes) and everyone else's is juvenile, got it. And it's generally not the uterus I fawn over, in fact I can do w/out the uterus at all, makes things easier.


----------



## JoeZ

Nailed it.


----------



## deadhead

If it wasn't for one thing there would be a bounty on them and we would be getting $5 an ear.


----------



## MikeG

JoeZ tell em what Ms Jeep said about the PFF.


----------



## JoeZ

MikeG said:


> JoeZ tell em what Ms Jeep said about the PFF.


The bag of dicks part or the f**k those guys part? 

This place isn't built for everyone.


----------



## Blake R.

See, this is why I love PFF. Looks like she's legit, and caught some unnecessary flack... Oh well. Gotta understand how this looked like a troll. If you really want to see how cruel this place can be, start a new thread with the following:
"I support Dr. Crabtree and AM40. Gulf snapper numbers are declining, and NOAA is doing a stellar job with managing our fisheries. It's only fair that the commercial and charter fishermen get the lions share of the allocation."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

Damn dog hunters and pier rats.


----------



## JoeZ

^ beat me to it.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I guess maybe I don't think I look any different than the average Florida girl, so I don't see how I "look like a fake profile".

I did however get a fb message from this "Stanley" you all speak of... And he's kind of a bag of dicks....


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Apparently he made a post about me.... Has anyone seen it?

"I just made a funny post about u on GCGF cause I didn't see ur name in our que?. Try not to take offense. I just would like to have some fun banter like happen on PFF at ur expense."


----------



## Jaw Jacker

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I guess maybe I don't think I look any different than the average Florida girl, so I don't see how I "look like a fake profile".
> 
> I did however get a fb message from this "Stanley" you all speak of... And he's kind of a bag of dicks....


 Give them Hell girl :thumbsup:


----------



## jack2

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> Apparently he made a post about me.... Has anyone seen it?
> 
> "I just made a funny post about u on GCGF cause I didn't see ur name in our que?. Try not to take offense. I just would like to have some fun banter like happen on PFF at ur expense."


what is gcgf?

jack


----------



## 192

Gulf coast gun forum


----------



## MrFish

Gulfcoastgunforum.com


----------



## CrazyDuck

oh this is funny.


----------



## MikeG

Actually I think she thinks there are a "bunch of bag of dicks" on here.


----------



## ABC

So what is the record for the max number of post in a thread? Perhaps if it keeps raining this one will set a new record.


----------



## Jason

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> Apparently he made a post about me.... Has anyone seen it?
> 
> "I just made a funny post about u on GCGF cause I didn't see ur name in our que?. Try not to take offense. I just would like to have some fun banter like happen on PFF at ur expense."


http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/showth...so-memeber-here-We-need-to-identify-POTENTIAL


----------



## dustyflair

MikeG said:


> Actually I think she thinks there are a "bunch of bag of dicks" on here.


WHO CARES??!!! We all know there's a bunch of old dicks on here...Tell us something WE DON'T KNOW


----------



## Splittine

ABC said:


> So what is the record for the max number of post in a thread? Perhaps if it keeps raining this one will set a new record.


Not even close.


----------



## MikeG

I don't think it will come close either.


----------



## MikeG

dustyflair said:


> WHO CARES??!!! We all know there's a bunch of old dicks on here...Tell us something WE DON'T KNOW


ill delete my last and be nice!


----------



## JoeZ

dustyflair said:


> WHO CARES??!!! We all know there's a bunch of old dicks on here...Tell us something WE DON'T KNOW


What a dick.


----------



## MrFish

Bag of dicks, single dicks, old dicks...this thread is getting a little sausagey.


----------



## CrazyDuck

What a headache.


----------



## Hound_dog

Crazy duck, between this and gulf coast gun forum, it sounds like she might of turned you down and caused you to get a case of sore ass at the woman. I mean you created two accounts just to rag on her.


----------



## The LaJess II

Good Grief as Charlie Brown says.


----------



## WW2

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I'm a dancer. Though, "reeling" you all into my place of business was not my original intention, I have nothing to hide.
> 
> A big thank you to the guys who actually gave me some fishing advice, can he really catch fish with corn or are you f-ing with me?


You can really catch fish with corn. Good for catfish.


----------



## dustyflair

All I know is I'm chomping at the bit to get up to Sammy's and...talk some fishing!!!!!!!


----------



## MrFish

dustyflair said:


> All I know is I'm chomping at the bit to get up to Sammy's and...talk some fishing!!!!!!!


Seriously??:001_huh:


----------



## capt'n slim

MrFish said:


> Seriously??:001_huh:


LOL! That's what i thought after doing a little research. Sammy's on the weekend i highly doubt that, monday day shift seems more appropriate. some peoples weekends don't start on saturday.


----------



## RedLeg

I read the gun forum ole boy started on this girl and thought it was silly. You've got a grown ass man talking crap about a girl who clearly hasn't done anything wrong. Now granted, it seems she posted her 'hello world I'm here' in a way that seems to be looking for attention, but we'd all be lying if we say we haven't posted stuff with the intentions of getting a lot of feedback. With that said...welcome to the forum shawna.


----------



## nathar

Sorry. Friday night and a couple of bourbons, but still sober enough to go back and delete this post.


----------



## John B.

Roll fucking tide.


----------



## JCW

Splittine said:


> Not even close.



Ling Wars??


----------



## Jason

Let's go fish the pier or bridge and chunk sinkers at passing boats!!!! I believe that had a good turnout on posts, or a cheating team in a fishing tourney.......Can't really remember the one with the most!!!! 

Ohhhh wait, it was the bikini posts!


----------



## finfever61

So has anyone been to Sammy's tonight yet?


----------



## MrFish

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/hot-fishing-spots-live-reports-140227/

400 more replies than the bikini thread


----------



## southern yakker

MrFish said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/hot-fishing-spots-live-reports-140227/
> 
> 400 more replies than the bikini thread


I almost forgot about this. I need to start posting back up on it since mcface is all the way up in Maine now And avidfisherman is up in south carolina. 

This thread has been interesting. ... Shawna might be a real person but it does seem like she's trolling.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

To those that saw "CrazyDICK" was attacking me and called him out, THANK YOU. He & Stanley, really ruined my day. By the way he's still hanging out as "bagOfdicks" screen name....

Anyway. Maybe I came out of the gate hot when I introduced myself, but that's just my personality. I'm a shot of fireball in a world full of glasses of water. Maybe I'm loud, proud and bold, but I'm ok with that, I hope you all will be too. If I get to meet any of you you'll see I'm a blast to hang out with. 

And if you so desire I'll be at Sammys Thursday, Friday, and Saturday nights =)


----------



## finfever61

As someone who has a very soft spot for gingers I hope you get the info you need for you and your boy.


----------



## jonscott8

finfever61 said:


> So has anyone been to Sammy's tonight yet?


And remember the rule for reporting, pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

No pictures in the strip club boys!


----------



## The LaJess II

What was posted was not me. Left my computer for dumb girls to have access to. The post from me was the Good Grief Charlie Brown. Nothing else.


----------



## John B.

The LaJess II said:


> This needs to get locked guys. It's. overboard.


----------



## dustyflair

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> And if you so desire I'll be at Sammys Thursday, Friday, and Saturday nights =)


THANK YOU GOD!!!

https://youtu.be/C2SkqaCO9c4


----------



## The LaJess II

--------------------------------------


----------



## John B.

The LaJess II said:


> O.k John if you love that much,


Honestly I'm not sure what's going on here... 

It is PFF gold though.

This is borderline Eharmony type stuff...


----------



## The LaJess II

-------------------------------------------


----------



## The LaJess II

-----------------------------------


----------



## The LaJess II

-------------------------------------


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate




----------



## BananaTom

dustyflair said:


> TOM you can come too...We can do it on a Wed and you can tell the better half you are going to the pff forum meetup like you normally do...


Thank you for this invite Buddy, however, Sammy's is out of my league. 

FYI: My better half always knows the Truth, and is so secure in the Truth of our 26 years. If I were to actually attend a Sammy's function, she would know that is where I went.


----------



## BananaTom

grouper22 said:


> Do they have oysters at Sammy's?


There is or was a place in Dallas, I went there 24 years ago, it was like Sammy. but had a huge buffet at lunch. 

I was there attending a conference, and the driver of the vehicle said we are going to the "Grand _ _ _ _ _ _" (I can not remember) for lunch.

When we pulled up, I said "A Titty Bar for Lunch"? 

They said, "Tom, The best Buffet you have ever been to is in there."

As I was starving and maintaining extreme doubt that real food would actually exist behind the entrance doors, I reluctantly agreed and went in.

The "Buffet of Food" was excellent, high end stuff, and the place was packed with patrons, both Male and Female.

And yes, Oysters were on the Buffet as well, as I remember.


----------



## MrFish

Looks like Stanley might be back....


----------



## 706Z

BananaTom said:


> There is or was a place in Dallas, I went there 24 years ago, it was like Sammy. but had a huge buffet at lunch.
> 
> I was there attending a conference, and the driver of the vehicle said we are going to the "Grand _ _ _ _ _ _" (I can not remember) for lunch.
> 
> When we pulled up, I said "A Titty Bar for Lunch"?
> 
> They said, "Tom, The best Buffet you have ever been to is in there."
> 
> As I was starving and maintaining extreme doubt that real food would actually exist behind the entrance doors, I reluctantly agreed and went in.
> 
> The "Buffet of Food" was excellent, high end stuff, and the place was packed with patrons, both Male and Female.
> 
> And yes, Oysters were on the Buffet as well, as I remember.



Sounds like the club that was called Solid Gold. Ate their buffet many times. As for Sammys, got the T shirt!Also own a couple jeeps, and been fishing my whole life....Sounds like a nice girl,Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## froggy

this has been the best reading of the day. ms shawna if you strike out in your pond you and your boy are welcome to come fish my pier in the bay. had more luck last year but hardly get skunked. if u can reach the water from ur porch try some chicken liver tied up in a piece of old stockings and use enough weight to keep it on the bottom. leave it overnight and you might have a kat in the morning. and yes corn works, also biscuit dough, hot dogs, old steak, anything that stinks usually.


----------



## Bodupp

Eve Kilcher makes me moist.


----------



## Mac1528

BananaTom said:


> There is or was a place in Dallas, I went there 24 years ago, it was like Sammy. but had a huge buffet at lunch.
> 
> I was there attending a conference, and the driver of the vehicle said we are going to the "Grand _ _ _ _ _ _" (I can not remember) for lunch.
> 
> When we pulled up, I said "A Titty Bar for Lunch"?
> 
> They said, "Tom, The best Buffet you have ever been to is in there."
> 
> As I was starving and maintaining extreme doubt that real food would actually exist behind the entrance doors, I reluctantly agreed and went in.
> 
> The "Buffet of Food" was excellent, high end stuff, and the place was packed with patrons, both Male and Female.
> 
> And yes, Oysters were on the Buffet as well, as I remember.


Grand Cabaret. One block west of loop 12 & Northwest Hwy. Still there, different name. Same menu....NOT the same girls!


----------



## Orion45

BananaTom said:


> There is or was a place in Dallas, I went there 24 years ago, it was like Sammy. but had a huge buffet at lunch.
> 
> I was there attending a conference, and the driver of the vehicle said we are going to the "Grand _ _ _ _ _ _" (I can not remember) for lunch.
> 
> When we pulled up, I said "A Titty Bar for Lunch"?
> 
> They said, "Tom, The best Buffet you have ever been to is in there."
> 
> As I was starving and maintaining extreme doubt that real food would actually exist behind the entrance doors, I reluctantly agreed and went in.
> 
> The "Buffet of Food" was excellent, high end stuff, and the place was packed with patrons, both Male and Female.
> 
> And yes, Oysters were on the Buffet as well, as I remember.


LMAO. Bet the buffet had your undivided attention. 

Just like the people that go to Hooters for the cuisine.


----------



## lastcast

How about this Kilcher?
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...1Sne80SlWnh-64vFE=&docid=5zlKAmYz33UVfM&itg=1


----------



## Jason

Tom, if you wanna go to a strip club to eat.....gotta go to Cafe Risque on the way to S Florida next time..... Scary place!!! We went on a fishing trip and stopped in there about 18 years ago. Parking lot was filled w/ motorcycles so I figured it was going to be rough....ended up being a gang of elderly folks and their wives!!!! hahahaha It was funny watching them enjoy themselves in a strip club. Very well lit, and the gals wore ZIP! It's not really a great idea to order a greasy cheese burger and watch some of the shanangans going on!!!!


----------



## BananaTom

Jason said:


> Tom, if you wanna go to a strip club to eat.....gotta go to Cafe Risque on the way to S Florida next time..... Scary place!!! We went on a fishing trip and stopped in there about 18 years ago. Parking lot was filled w/ motorcycles so I figured it was going to be rough....ended up being a gang of elderly folks and their wives!!!! hahahaha It was funny watching them enjoy themselves in a strip club. Very well lit, and the gals wore ZIP! It's not really a great idea to order a greasy cheese burger and watch some of the shanangans going on!!!!


Heck Jason, I have seen those billboards all over I-75, they are scary enough, without going in.

Thanks for the report, and NO pics needed, I believe you.


----------



## 192

20+ years ago they had UF coeds working there. Same ones might still be there, with the garters at their stretch limit.


----------



## Mac1528

I'm hurting.....!!!


----------



## waveshaper2

The worlds best strip clubs "hands down" were located in Pampanga (Anglese City) and Olongapo; I know some of you old timers have been there/done that. They even had raffle drawings as part of the festivities. One night my best friend was really lucky and won 2 drawing; 1 girl and 1 chicken. He had way to much to drink that night and was a little confused as he departed the club. The last thing I remember him mumbling as he walked out the door with his chicken in one hand and girl in the other was; "Quote" I'm going to screw the chicken and eat the girl. Good times.


----------



## nathar

waveshaper2 said:


> The worlds best strip clubs "hands down" were located in Pampanga (Anglese City) and Olongapo; I know some of you old timers have been there/done that. They even had raffle drawings as part of the festivities. One night my best friend was really lucky and won 2 drawing; 1 girl and 1 chicken. He had way to much to drink that night and was a little confused as he departed the club. The last thing I remember him mumbling as he walked out the door with his chicken in one hand and girl in the other was; "Quote" I'm going to screw the chicken and eat the girl. Good times.


Pay my bar fine!


----------



## nathar

I've got to share this story since someone brought up the PI. 

We took two EA-6Bs down to NAS Cubi Point. We had to do some classroom training at Clark AFB, so the eight of us were staying at the BOQ for a few nights. We all went out on the town. I fell in love and took one of these LBFMs home for the night. I was a little annoyed that the other guys barged into my room, acting like the party was going to continue there. I ran them all out, locked the door, and got down to business. 

The lights were off and the bed was bouncing off the floor. I heard a snicker that startled the hell out of me. I lept off the end of the bed, and stepped on Bill's chest. _ What the fuck are you doing in here????_ I yelled. I flipped on the lights, and every single one of those guys was either laying on the floor beside the bed or hiding behind chairs. These drunk SOBs were distracting me while they unlocked my windows, then they climbed out onto a 2' wide ledge on the 7th floor, crawled to my window, and slithered into my room. I have no idea how long they were laying there listening to us, but Bill got the giggles and gave them away.

We laughed our asses off. It ruined the rest of the evening for me, if you know what I mean. I tried not to think about it, but every time I did, I started laughing hysterically, and the little LBFM did too. God it was funny!

Semper Fi.


----------



## hyco

I've got nothing to add. I just wanted to post in one of the best post ever.


----------



## BananaTom

hyco said:


> I've got nothing to add. I just wanted to post in one of the best post ever.


You can do better than that.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Glad I could start "one of the best threads ever" lol


----------



## lettheairout

You will always be remembered for this thread. But shouldn't you be working right now. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Mac1528

Too early!!


----------



## Snagged Line

Day Shift...............


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

tree...? Guess that joke went over my head. Dancers don't start until after 9... The good ones anyway.


----------



## skullmount1988

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> tree...? Guess that joke went over my head. Dancers don't start until after 9... The good ones anyway.


Somewhere in a tree is on all his posts. That wasn't part of the reply lol. Welcome to the forum. Don't know that this is one of the best threads ever but definitely one of the most ridiculous.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Good I strive to be ridiculous.


----------



## skullmount1988

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> Good I strive to be ridiculous.


No your not ridiculous, the guys posting all the negative comments is what make this thread ridiculous.


----------



## lettheairout

Yup crazy it is still going. Ready for her to start posting some fish pics so this will close and we can see fish also 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I did not fish today... But I did kill things, paper targets!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Here I am with my two big ones!
I made a report in freshwater - hoping for an "attaboy" but everybody is over here so what the heck! And before yall start pm me - NO! I don't dance!
View attachment 488785


----------



## Jason

Try'n Hard said:


> Here I am with my two big ones!
> I made a report in freshwater - hoping for an "attaboy" but everybody is over here so what the heck! And before yall start pm me - NO! I don't dance!
> View attachment 488785



Don't know bout that brother....got "fish net" in the background and a pole too!!!:whistling: Nice fish BTW!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jspooney

Try'n Hard said:


> Here I am with my two big ones!
> I made a report in freshwater - hoping for an "attaboy" but everybody is over here so what the heck! And before yall start pm me - NO! I don't dance!
> View attachment 488785


Attaboy Trying. Nice Crappie. Stick them in some grease and you're in good shape. As for the dancing...It's obvious you know how to work a pole.


----------



## MikeG

Nice Crappie!


----------



## lettheairout

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I did not fish today... But I did kill things, paper targets!!


See that's just as good as a fish picture. Haven't shot in a few weeks. Trying to get ammo supply back up first. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## lettheairout

Quit long arming those little fish. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Try'n Hard

lettheairout said:


> Quit long arming those little fish.
> 
> somewhere in a tree



I'm sorry - your right. I just wanted some attention and I knew that you guys like big ones. Excuse my attention grabbing tactics to try to gain your approval!


----------



## Boatjob1

Try'n Hard said:


> Here I am with my two big ones!
> I made a report in freshwater - hoping for an "attaboy" but everybody is over here so what the heck! And before yall start pm me - NO! I don't dance!
> View attachment 488785


 
Those are the BEST Crappie pictures that I have seen in a while! Thanxxxxxxxxxxxx :thumbup1:


----------



## lettheairout

Work the pole behind you while wearing your fish net and Jason will show you some attention show more skin to 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Corpsman

Splittine said:


> Not even close.


Years ago... years ago I posted a "pics of numbers" thread. It went on forever. I'm curious what the longest thread is. How do we find out?


----------



## AndyS

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> ....
> And if you so desire I'll be at Sammys Thursday, Friday, and Saturday nights =)


That probably belongs in the "_Networking_" section of the forum.


----------



## southern yakker

Corpsman said:


> Years ago... years ago I posted a "pics of numbers" thread. It went on forever. I'm curious what the longest thread is. How do we find out?


Pretty sure the longest is the hot fishing spots. Live report by mcface.


----------



## MrFish

AndyS said:


> That probably belongs in the "_Networking_" section of the forum.


Or "Various Items for sale".....:whistling:


----------



## fishn4real

Shouldn't this whole thread have been in the "Need a ride" thread? ja


----------



## tibtrevino

Just joined the forum as well. Ill be in the area for about a month and a half. If anyone wants to go wet a line let me know, thanks.


----------



## stringle

Oh dear...


----------



## capt'n slim

So i had the chance to stop in at Sammy's and check the "jeep girl" out. i was able to sneak a picture with my phone. Got some real nice action shots you guys will love.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Oh dear+1
That's funny but not very nice. Mods will prob snatch pic off


----------



## jspooney

Everyone around me at the ball field is wondering why I am laughing so hard.


----------



## kanaka

capt'n slim said:


> So i had the chance to stop in at Sammy's and check the "jeep girl" out. i was able to sneak a picture with my phone. Got some real nice action shots you guys will love.



That would never happen at Sammys unless the recession is worse than we thought...........


----------



## lettheairout

Like the energizer bunny 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Try'n Hard

jspooney said:


> Everyone around me at the ball field is wondering why I am laughing so hard.



For the love of God - don't show them


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Jeezus christ you guys are mean.


----------



## lastcast

BWAAAA! Laughed so hard I scared the deer in the yard! Shawna it's all in fun.


----------



## sureicanfish

On a side note, what happened to all the likes on this thread, it was over 100


----------



## 192

Hmmmm


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

It's fun because no one is mocking you, and your profession.


----------



## lastcast

At one time everyone got blasted. Roll with it!


----------



## jspooney

Grouper! Holy crap that is bad!


----------



## jspooney

Try'n Hard said:


> For the love of God - don't show them


 I had to. They were getting worried.


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Yeah you all get blasted about your fishing skills or lack thereof. Or long arming a picture of a fish. I'm being attacked personally. There's a difference.

I suppose it's because you're all jealous because your wives all look like 15 veteran waffle house waitresses.


----------



## 192

I like Waffle House.


----------



## tkh329

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> It's fun because no one is mocking you, and your profession.



I can't tell you the number of times folks have mocked (and worse) attorneys on here. Either ignore it or make fun of the folks poking fun. It's actually a pretty good group of helpful and decent folks on here. Although we do get carried away... Hang in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn Deep

I musta missed the pic??
Did anyone go to Sammies?


----------



## Telum Pisces

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> Yeah you all get blasted about your fishing skills or lack thereof. Or long arming a picture of a fish. I'm being attacked personally. There's a difference.
> 
> I suppose it's because you're all jealous because your wives all look like 15 veteran waffle house waitresses.


Now you're getting the hang of it. There's a bunch of pansie @ss men on here that will hide behind their computer and say a lot of crap. The core group of people (that if you stick around long enough to meet) are great folks. Well some of them at least. Ok most of them! 

Stick around past this garbage and you'll get plenty of fishing knowledge that you wanted in the beginning. You just have to let the little boys get their wet dream out of the way first.


----------



## 192

I thought better of you Jon. Don't fall off that horse in your shining armor! (Joking)


----------



## JoeyWelch

Telum Pisces said:


> Now you're getting the hang of it. There's a bunch of pansie @ss men on here that will hide behind their computer and say a lot of crap. The core group of people (that if you stick around long enough to meet) are great folks. Well some of them at least. Ok most of them!
> 
> Stick around past this garbage and you'll get plenty of fishing knowledge that you wanted in the beginning. You just have to let the little boys get their wet dream out of the way first.


*^^ This!^^*


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I get it. Women hate me because they want to be me... And the old fat f#=!$ on here hate me because they know that they could never have me. It's all good, I mean, it's kinda pathetic though.


----------



## Try'n Hard

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> Yeah you all get blasted about your fishing skills or lack thereof. Or long arming a picture of a fish. I'm being attacked personally. There's a difference.
> 
> I suppose it's because you're all jealous because your wives all look like 15 veteran waffle house waitresses.



Uhoh! Gotta get your priorities in order. Please attack me personally before you go after my fishing skills (or lack thereof) 
And yes we are all pretty pathetic!


----------



## jcoss15

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I get it. Women hate me because they want to be me... And the old fat f#=!$ on here hate me because they know that they could never have me. It's all good, I mean, it's kinda pathetic though.


If you come in here swinging, be prepared to take a few lumps...


----------



## dustyflair

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I get it. Women hate me because they want to be me... And the old fat f#=!$ on here hate me because they know that they could never have me. It's all good, I mean, it's kinda pathetic though.


Robyn/Shawana...I for one am happy you joined the forum AND will take one for the team and come down this week to meet you in person. Will it be too loud in there with music blarring for us to talk a lil fishing?


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

Problem is, I didn't come in swinging. I came in and said hi. And got attacked immediately.


----------



## Mac1528

grouper22 said:


> Hmmmm










Now that thar is funny and I don't care who you are!!
Do they serve turkey at waffle house??


----------



## JoeyWelch

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I get it. Women hate me because they want to be me... And the old fat f#=!$ on here hate me because they know that they could never have me. It's all good, I mean, it's kinda pathetic though.


*Don't let em get to you. Keep in mind the kind of people your dealing with.*









*Hang in there! *:thumbsup:


----------



## 192

lol


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> Problem is, I didn't come in swinging. I came in and said hi. And got attacked immediately.


Bring the current discussion to a friendly close. You've done ok so far. Now start a new thread or post on some others... essentially, settle in if you're inclined to. The PFF is a community... just be a member, not the center of attention, whether that is your intention or not. And there are a ton of good people here and tons of info; fishing, A/C repair, or concrete placement, you name it. Participate and enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mac1528

∆∆∆ Amen!! ∆∆∆


----------



## FenderBender

Don't be coy. You don't willingly offer your profession, place of business, and hours you work and not expect attention, especially when your profession requires you to be the center of attention. 
Don't have a dog in this fight, but you were far from being "attacked." Mostly pretty tame fun, not sure what you expected. You got some good fishing tips, however!


----------



## jcoss15

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> Problem is, I didn't come in swinging. I came in and said hi. And got attacked immediately.


Ok, it just seemed like a match.com add, not a first post in a fishing forum...it's better to ease in, like a warm bath...


----------



## capt'n slim

This is a fishing forum, its full of a bunch of old, young, and middle age guys that like to fish. When we are not able to fish we like to come on here and talk about fishing. we also like to talk crap about each other. Its kinda what we do. its all in good fun and nobody takes it seriously. You have not been "attacked" yet trust me, if this were a couple of years ago there were a few members on here that probably would have made you cry, for the most part we have settled down.

Oh and get the "women want to be me, and men want me" attitude out of your head. Trust me that's not how the world works. The few women we have on this site have no desire to be you, the guys wives on this site have no desire to be you, they are beyond that phase of life, we are adults here (for the most part). Every man you meet or that smiles at you does not want you, some do, most do not.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Who remembers when we all got carried away posting pics of what we thought everyone looked like. I remember Espo posted a fat kid with a porno t-shirt and said it was me in 4th grade. Now that was an attack!


----------



## Snagged Line

Was it You???.............................................lol


----------



## Try'n Hard

Snagged Line said:


> Was it You???.............................................lol



No - but it sure was funny!


----------



## MikeG

Profession???? Now that's worth laughing at.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Try'n Hard said:


> Who remembers when we all got carried away posting pics of what we thought everyone looked like. I remember Espo posted a fat kid with a porno t-shirt and said it was me in 4th grade. Now that was an attack!


Damn!! I didn't know we were posting picture's of everyone else. I posted one of myself. 

Anyone know how to delete a pic?:001_huh:


----------



## ShawnaJeepGirl

I'm over you grown ass men and your drama. Bye Felicia.


----------



## Boatjob1

21,000+ views and counting. It would have been 1/2 of that if she had have posted a topless pic. WTF??????????? Hi Jeep, find your niche, take 98% of this as BS, live and let live, Ooohhhh, and Welcome Aboard.............


----------



## jspooney

Well, I can assure you I do not want you. I'm very satisfied with my wife of 20 years. High school sweetheart. She is getting a kick out of this thread. I guess I could be offended that you called her a "Waffle House" girl or something. But then again, that's pretty mean to say about Waffle House girls, don't you think? Anyways...as already stated, leave your pole at home and enjoy the PFF. Good peeps here. We wouldn't have said anything if we didn't care.


----------



## MikeG

Apparently she doesn't get the attention like everywhere else.


----------



## MikeG

This is what she thought of early on about the PFF.


----------



## lettheairout

Try'n Hard said:


> Who remembers when we all got carried away posting pics of what we thought everyone looked like. I remember Espo posted a fat kid with a porno t-shirt and said it was me in 4th grade. Now that was an attack!


That was an awesome thread. It was right at the end of deer season. Those were some pretty personal pictures. It got down right wrong a few times. But it sure was fun. That summer most people learned that Espo is black. By the way where is he at. I thought he should be home by now. We haven't had a post or video from him in a bit. And just about all of our profession have been talked down to. Especially our lovely no good sorry excuse of law enforcement. Defiantly the lawyers and doctors. It is all in good fun. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## 192

He will be home in the summer, doing well just busy.


----------



## lettheairout

Good to hear. By the way we all lover strippers. We gotta help support single moms somehow. Better then living off the system 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## MikeG

I still think a good hard working Waffle House girl is 20 ratings above a strip joint "professional".


----------



## MikeG

lettheairout said:


> Good to hear. By the way we all lover strippers. We gotta help support single moms somehow. Better then living off the system
> 
> somewhere in a tree


It ain't like the old days when they did it to get through school. It's pretty much a bunch of chicks that live off the system by day and make cash all night. The looks aren't even close to what they used to be.


----------



## fishn4real

Anyone do a background check?


----------



## John B.

This thread smells fishy.


----------



## skullmount1988

MikeG said:


> This is what she thought of early on about the PFF.


Someone has a stalker!


----------



## MikeG

skullmount1988 said:


> Someone has a stalker!


Not here. She posted that on the Jeep Facebook page the other day. JoeZ saw it too. I already told you where strippers rate ! I do like Jeeps though.


----------



## skullmount1988

MikeG said:


> Not here. She posted that on the Jeep Facebook page the other day. JoeZ saw it too. I already told you where strippers rate ! I do like Jeeps though.


I was jk. I hate jeeps but love strippers though lol


----------



## skullmount1988

I do however not agree with you on where strippers rate. Don't think you should rate people by their choice of work, but more by their actions. Some dancers are trash like you said and some are actually decent people who are struggling and want to do better for themselves and kids or family. Some comments on here are tough and I know most are just in good fun but we don't know this girl or what kinda things she has going on in life.


----------



## jspooney

WHAT!!!!! Espo is black???


----------



## Try'n Hard

jspooney said:


> WHAT!!!!! Espo is black???


Oh man!! That was classic. I'll never forget that!!


----------



## lettheairout

jspooney said:


> WHAT!!!!! Espo is black???


YUP!!!! I seen it with my own to eyes. Crazy thinking we just a bunch of inbred ******* that don't like nobody. The crazy part is his pants arent around his ankles and he also likes Copenhagen. Crazy I know Espo you know we love you brother. Just keep your head and get home safely 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## 192

I took this picture the afternoon he shot that black yote:thumbsup:


----------



## capt'n slim

MikeG said:


> This is what she thought of early on about the PFF.


Well, I don't know about the rest of ya'll but i'll take being a bag of dicks any day, better than being a bag of dumbass, id'e say.


----------



## jspooney

I don't think I've seen anyone become so well liked in such a short period of time as Espo. If I remember correctly, he took some pretty hard ribbing at the beginning.


----------



## lettheairout

Oh his was way worse then this thread. He stuck it out and HSS become a good friend to almost all of us now. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## 192

He is damn good people, pretty fair hunter too.


----------



## MikeG

capt'n slim said:


> Well, I don't know about the rest of ya'll but i'll take being a bag of dicks any day, better than being a bag of dumbass, id'e say.


Whose the dumbass then? I guess we differ on that opinion.


----------



## MikeG

skullmount1988 said:


> I do however not agree with you on where strippers rate. Don't think you should rate people by their choice of work, but more by their actions. Some dancers are trash like you said and some are actually decent people who are struggling and want to do better for themselves and kids or family. Some comments on here are tough and I know most are just in good fun but we don't know this girl or what kinda things she has going on in life.


I worked in the bar business for 10 years when I was young and can tell you it was much different 25 years ago. I actually bartended at a strip club. I've known the ins and outs of that business and it's become nothing but worse than ever. If you really think hardly any of them are just struggling and want to do better now days your wrong. There are many more ways of doing better than working a pole all night for dollar bills. They do make a lot of money but they blow it just as quick. Opportunities in today's times are much greater than they ever were. Just ask Gov. Scott. Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard

jspooney said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone become so well liked in such a short period of time as Espo. If I remember correctly, he took some pretty hard ribbing at the beginning.



I started out strong but my popularity is fading. Thinking about rebranding myself and coming back as "fryn' hard"


----------



## MikeG

Try'n Hard said:


> I started out strong but my popularity is fading. Thinking about rebranding myself and coming back as "fryn' hard"


Hell he's kinda a local hunting legend. Plus he's the Ref.


----------



## MikeG

skullmount1988 said:


> I was jk. I hate jeeps but love strippers though lol


At least your honest!


----------



## Blake R.

Try'n Hard said:


> I started out strong but my popularity is fading. Thinking about rebranding myself and coming back as "fryn' hard"



Still doing better than me. I started off low key, and that's pretty much where it's stayed lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt'n slim

MikeG said:


> Whose the dumbass then? I guess we differ on that opinion.


I don't know who the dumbass is, but i will take being called a dick over dumbass any day of the week.

just stating she called us dicks, not dumbasses. that is all


----------



## jspooney

Try'n Hard said:


> I started out strong but my popularity is fading. Thinking about rebranding myself and coming back as "fryn' hard"


You should be frying' and trying' and fight with yourself. Now that would be a normal PFF occurrence and nobody would figure it out. Kind of like Einhart and Finckle, Jeckyl and Hyde, etc.


----------



## Try'n Hard

I commented on PNJ.com before I came here as "Proton"..... I tried to keep my comments positive - maybe I'll bring proton back


----------



## nathar

I never knew that strippers looked down on food service workers. My 18 year old daughter is a shift manager at McDonalds. I keep telling her to shoot for the stars. Don't set your sights low. You could be a nurse, a teacher, a business owner, or maybe, just maybe, if you worked really, really hard and applied yourself, you could even become a stripper.


----------



## Snagged Line

Try'n Hard said:


> I commented on PNJ.com before I came here as "Proton"..... I tried to keep my comments positive - maybe I'll bring proton back




I see what you did there...........:thumbsup:


----------



## lsucole

Apparently this thread won't be over until " the fat lady sings" ! To all of the Waffle House waitresses ---- PLEASE SING !


----------



## BananaTom

Flush


----------



## Kenton

I thought strippers liked bags of dicks? Wait, no, its bags of money from random dicks. Thats right.


----------



## BananaTom

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I'm being attacked personally.



I had a buddy who's wife always accused him of adultery, all the time, and it was not true. 

We would arrive at his house, and she would ask who had he been screwing. She was sweet, and I liked her allot, except for this aspect. 

Finally after 5 years of marriage he stated:

"If I have to take the medicine, I might as well have the illness"

Needless to say the marriage ended soon after that. 

Just Saying


----------



## BananaTom

http://media.photobucket.com/user/mistressx08/media/big_153043.gif.html?filters[term]=funny%20stripper&filters[primary]=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=4


----------



## Kenton

BananaTom said:


> http://media.photobucket.com/user/mistressx08/media/big_153043.gif.html?filters[term]=funny%20stripper&filters[primary]=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=4


----------



## BananaTom

Kenton said:


>



*Lets go to Sammy's !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 69Viking

OMG, this thread went to the cows when I was gone over the weekend. What a mess and geez, you people posting picks of fat girls should be slapped! Shawna if you can take anything from this thread it's that a few here just might like you. Not all of us have pre-conceived notions about strippers like MikeG because how can anybody know why anybody does what they do for work, talk about making a huge assumption you can't prove. Either way I hope you stick around, just maybe you'll be going to oyster nights by the time I make it out that way again and we'll get to meet in person. Now stop being a bunch of DICKS everyone, LOL!


----------



## Kenton

BAG of dicks, BAG.


----------



## hudsonbrannon

They do like bags of dick and that's why they can't spell forum correctly


----------



## Orion45

BananaTom said:


> http://media.photobucket.com/user/mistressx08/media/big_153043.gif.html?filters[term]=funny%20stripper&filters[primary]=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=4



You must have posted this one.


----------



## hudsonbrannon

Haha


----------



## Kenton

Awesome.


----------



## Telum Pisces

grouper22 said:


> I thought better of you Jon. Don't fall off that horse in your shining armor! (Joking)


My armor is old and rusty. There's no shining it up! OK, when's the meetup again?:thumbsup:


----------



## Redfish

well Shawna,robin,Felicia whatever your Name Is thanks for the 1 1/2 of laugh,s !!! See ya. At Sammy,s NOT!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling:


----------



## H2OMARK

Orion45 said:


> You must have posted this one.
> 
> View attachment 490617


That's the first time I laughed since my 4 wheeler was stolen Friday night. Thanks Orion, I needed it.


----------



## jack2

ShawnaJeepGirl said:


> I'm over you grown ass men and your drama. Bye Felicia.


how many times has she said this? hummmmmmm
just remember, the campfire won't go out if you keep putting wood on it.
ddduuuuhhhhhhhh.

jack


----------



## Try'n Hard

I say she can't stay away


----------



## Reel Justice

*Reply 365*

We are now at reply 365. Wow


----------



## lastcast

You guys are bad, BAD! I was laughing my ass off you bunch of low bags! Hey, Wade needs you to take a piss test for him! Hookin ya up buddy!


----------



## Snagged Line

Redfish said:


> well Shawna,robin,Felicia whatever your Name Is thanks for the 1 1/2 of laugh,s !!! See ya. At Sammy,s NOT!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling:






Maybe you can catch her at Bike Night...


----------



## MikeG

69Viking said:


> OMG, this thread went to the cows when I was gone over the weekend. What a mess and geez, you people posting picks of fat girls should be slapped! Shawna if you can take anything from this thread it's that a few here just might like you. Not all of us have pre-conceived notions about strippers like MikeG because how can anybody know why anybody does what they do for work, talk about making a huge assumption you can't prove. Either way I hope you stick around, just maybe you'll be going to oyster nights by the time I make it out that way again and we'll get to meet in person. Now stop being a bunch of DICKS everyone, LOL!


Then take the stripper fishing. Everyone is not as easy to fall for that as you are. I'll assume that too. Prove me wrong , bring a stripper on here that's paying for law school, or her kids to go to private school. Good luck with that.


----------



## lastcast

We can make "hump Day" Wednesday the official "Take a Stripper Fishing Day".


----------



## espo16

Just what in the Sam hell is going on in here... 37 pages... I'll read up soon as I get to Riyadh... Oughtta be good...Merica Boys... Merica...


----------



## The LaJess II

John B 
Sorry. I had a get together at my house and some drunk clowns that decided to play a prank on me decided to post crap.. Left my computer up which I know better. They thought is was funny. Did not find out about until today. Went back on the post and deleted the crap.


----------



## dustyflair

ALRIGHT FORGET ALL THE BS...Who's in for Thuursday @ SAMMY'S? IS FRIDAY better? Who's in? I'm ready to go down and make it rain.


----------



## fishn4real

espo16 said:


> Just what in the Sam hell is going on in here... 37 pages... I'll read up soon as I get to Riyadh... Oughtta be good...Merica Boys... Merica...


Well, it's not about the allocation of the endangered Red Snapper....


----------



## espo16

Ahaaaaaaa.......


----------



## WW2

I guess I'm not going to get to find out if the corn worked....


----------



## Try'n Hard

espo16 said:


> Ahaaaaaaa.......



See what happens when you go away and leave us without adult supervision!


----------



## espo16

Classic....


----------



## Try'n Hard

it occurred to me that we got 38 pages a stripper and no Charley Sheen comments.... well, Charley Sheen was his avatar pic, cant remember his forum name but I remember he was in Texas - anybody know what happened to that guy?


----------



## espo16

Charley Sheen... I member that.... That was awesome!!!!


----------



## MrFish

Try'n Hard said:


> it occurred to me that we got 38 pages a stripper and no Charley Sheen comments.... well, Charley Sheen was his avatar pic, cant remember his forum name but I remember he was in Texas - anybody know what happened to that guy?


Fisheye something. Think there was a number at the end.


----------



## John B.

Fisheye48.

Free fisheye!!!


----------



## dustyflair

Who wants to meet to sammy's this thur or fri?


----------



## MrFish

John B. said:


> Fisheye48.
> 
> Free fisheye!!!


Where'd he go?


----------



## Try'n Hard

dustyflair said:


> Who wants to meet to sammy's this thur or fri?



Seems like you may be the Lone Ranger in this one. Gods Speed


----------



## John B.

MrFish said:


> Where'd he go?


He lives in Texas now. I talk to him every now and then, but I don't think he's doing much fishing.


----------



## Redfish

John B. said:


> Fisheye48.
> 
> Free fisheye!!!



That,s what I was Thinking to John!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Yes. Fisheye48. I remember in his profile where it asks for interests he put "your mom". That cracks me up!


----------



## jack2

wil u guys quit postin an let this thread die??????????????

jack


----------



## Snagged Line

jack2 said:


> wil u guys quit postin an let this thread die??????????????
> 
> jack



It Died at 07:33 until you violated the DNR order....................just Look at what you have done... I hope you are Happy!!!


----------



## Bodupp

This usually kills a thread.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Longcat can kill this thread. If I could figure out how to do it I would.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco

whats wrong with fishnet in a fishing forum?


----------



## Downtime2

*Practical fellers*

For the "Sammys research" fellers....


----------



## 153 Large fish

BananaTom said:


> View attachment 490577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flush


How bout dont bring your self on here to get attention and try to generate interest in your "career "...this is a fishing forum not a stripper lounge...by the way i really never understood why guys give money to fake, problematic women who sell themselves short by dropping thier clothes to make money...id rather spend my time with a real woman with class....most strippers get strung out on drugs because they dont feel comfortable doing what they are doing, because it is wrong.....


----------



## Murphy's Law

153 Large fish said:


> How bout dont bring your self on here to get attention and try to generate interest in your "career "...this is a fishing forum not a stripper lounge...by the way i really never understood why guys give money to fake, problematic women who sell themselves short by dropping thier clothes to make money...id rather spend my time with a real woman with class....most strippers get strung out on drugs because they dont feel comfortable doing what they are doing, because it is wrong.....


That should get a response out of her lol


----------



## nathar

I like a women with a little softness on her bones, i.e., big boobs and big butt. Shawna, you're a beautiful, curvaceous woman. If you had lived in ancient Greece, there would statues of you all over the place.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2090177232826.80270.1797091114&type=1&theater

Good luck fishing with you boy.


----------



## 153 Large fish

Murphy's Law said:


> That should get a response out of her lol


Good.....because this just might as well be an add for Sammys...probably planned out...this aint the place for that


----------



## Murphy's Law

153 Large fish said:


> Good.....because this just might as well be an add for Sammys...probably planned out...this aint the place for that


I'm on your side man, Just thought it was funny picturing her reading what you posted


----------



## 153 Large fish

Murphy's Law said:


> I'm on your side man, Just thought it was funny picturing her reading what you posted


I know, Im tired of seeing this post...its time for it to end


----------



## Murphy's Law

153 Large fish said:


> I know, Im tired of seeing this post...its time for it to end


Nah man, its entertainment while we have rainy weather


----------



## 153 Large fish

Murphy's Law said:


> Nah man, its entertainment while we have rainy weather


Lol..i can see your point...just had to add my realistic view...but I love the funny stuff!


----------



## dustyflair

I cant believe im gonna have to go to a titty bar alone??!! Never in my life. Thats worse than fishing alone. Or playing a round if golf alone.


----------



## MikeG

Closed


----------

